# Dtps Firecracker 'Blue Martini'



## Elena (Nov 25, 2008)

This plant has been a royal pain in the proverbial. I bought it sometime in June 07 as a flowering size plant. It grew like mad, increased in size but no matter what I tried it refused to flower until now. I finally noticed the spike a few weeks ago....emerging from the crown  I'm guessing I'll have to hope for some keiki now.

Anyway, here's a picture


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 25, 2008)

:clap: Well done Elena!! Worth the wait!
Sounds like it might not have been mature enough? We often forget that when a plant is classified BS it could bloom up to a year later. Hopefully it will get easier.


----------



## T.paph (Nov 25, 2008)

nice blue!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 25, 2008)

_"Patience Grasshopper"_ - Master Bo


----------



## Candace (Nov 25, 2008)

Bloomed from the crown, huh? That's a bit unusual.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 25, 2008)

Candace said:


> Bloomed from the crown, huh? That's a bit unusual.



Its like suicide for a phal. Thats why he is hoping for a basal kieki.

Kyle


----------



## Hien (Nov 25, 2008)

Kyle said:


> Its like suicide for a phal. Thats why he is hoping for a basal kieki.
> 
> Kyle


 Could you explain it a little bit more Kyle?


----------



## Kyle (Nov 25, 2008)

When a spike comes out of the crown, the plant stops growing new leaves. If it doesn't make a basel keiki, the plant dies. From what I've heard, its not guaranteed that the plant will make a keiki.


----------



## charlie c (Nov 25, 2008)

Kyle,

I've had this happen a couple of times. Both with Dtps. And both were/are mericlones. The main plants both stayed alive to produce an offset. One basal, and the other off the first node of the flower spike. The main plant then promptly shriveled away. Have not grown either keiki to blooming size yet. But will (hopefully) because I'm curious as to whether this will repeat. Or if this is a one-off cultural quirk. The fact that both were mericlones, and I've never had it happen with a plant grown from seed, makes me wonder if this is some sort of mericloning glitch? Or if this is peculiar to Doritis and it's hybrids? Does anyone out there know?

charlie


----------



## Elena (Nov 25, 2008)

charlie c said:


> Kyle,
> 
> I've had this happen a couple of times. Both with Dtps. And both were/are mericlones. The main plants both stayed alive to produce an offset. One basal, and the other off the first node of the flower spike. The main plant then promptly shriveled away. Have not grown either keiki to blooming size yet. But will (hopefully) because I'm curious as to whether this will repeat. Or if this is a one-off cultural quirk. The fact that both were mericlones, and I've never had it happen with a plant grown from seed, makes me wonder if this is some sort of mericloning glitch? Or if this is peculiar to Doritis and it's hybrids? Does anyone out there know?
> 
> charlie



Good to know. I only grow a small handful of Phals so I never encountered this before but I did figure that it wasn't good news for the plant. I might get some Keikigrow just to improve my chances...


----------



## nikv (Nov 25, 2008)

I've heard of this happening with other Dtps Firecracker clones too. Might be something having to do with this particular cross. I dunno. I haven't experienced one of these personally, but I did have a weird terminal growth on my Iwanagara Apple Blossom. The plant hasn't grown since. Of course, it's a sympodial orchid, so maybe that's something completely different. Dtps Firecracker has a monopodial growth habit. 

Good luck to you. I hope you can get a keiki out of it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2008)

My Dtps. Firecracker never did that, and it looks very different with a bit of a splash on the tips of its petals. But I did see one of Bill Porter's plants, which was a Phal, have the spike coming out of it's crown. The plant died -- no keikis.


----------



## charlie c (Nov 25, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> My Dtps. Firecracker never did that, and it looks very different with a bit of a splash on the tips of its petals. But I did see one of Bill Porter's plants, which was a Phal, have the spike coming out of it's crown. The plant died -- no keikis.



Dot,

Was the Phal. a mericlone, by any chance? Still wondering (out loud) if this has anything to do with the cloning process used by some sources. Or if this is cultural.

charlie c


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2008)

charlie c said:


> Dot,
> 
> Was the Phal. a mericlone, by any chance? Still wondering (out loud) if this has anything to do with the cloning process used by some sources. Or if this is cultural.
> 
> charlie c


I don't remember. I will try to check it out the next time I'm at the greenhouse -- next week. I think Bill will remember it.


----------



## charlie c (Nov 25, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> I don't remember. I will try to check it out the next time I'm at the greenhouse -- next week. I think Bill will remember it.



Thanks Dot!! 

charlie c


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 25, 2008)

what a nice color!!!:drool: Hope it gets some basal growths for yu. The last time I had one with a terminal spike I developed 3 basal growths.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 25, 2008)

It's really lovely, I wish you luck!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 26, 2008)

very nice color for a phal!!! Would be too bad to loose the plant ! Jean


----------



## Bolero (Nov 26, 2008)

I think it looks lovely, the colour is great!


----------



## Elena (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys! I've found somewhere that sells keiki paste so I'm definitely getting some of that. Fingers crossed it'll work.

I also noticed that I posed this in the wrong section but it turned into a bit of a discussion so that's okay, I suppose


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 26, 2008)

Beautiful blue!


----------



## P-chan (Nov 28, 2008)

The color is beautiful! I've known other growers that have gotten terminal spikes also. The keiki paste should work on the nodes of the spike. If you get basal growth, that's great, too! good luck! Keep us posted on how it's doing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2008)

charlie c said:


> Dot,
> 
> Was the Phal. a mericlone, by any chance? Still wondering (out loud) if this has anything to do with the cloning process used by some sources. Or if this is cultural.
> 
> charlie c


Charlie, I did ask Bill today if he remembered this plant. He did: It was Phal. Rosamund Collins, and was indeed a clone. 

You may be on to something!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice lip and beautiful blue colour!!!


----------



## charlie c (Dec 5, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Charlie, I did ask Bill today if he remembered this plant. He did: It was Phal. Rosamund Collins, and was indeed a clone.
> 
> You may be on to something!





Dot,

Thanks your effort and for the info. Helps confirm a niggling suspicion I've had. Not sure what, as consumers, we all can do with it. Maybe just add it to the litany of reasons to steer clear of cloned plant material that originates from some offshore sources. On the other hand maybe it's just the price you pay for what, at first blush, seems to be cost effective products. 

Ahh for the days of more in-country growers and breeders of Phals who do their own lab work and count on the repeat business that comes from producing quality plant material.

charlie c


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2008)

I sure agree with you Charlie. There still are a few Phal hybridizers around, but it's really hard for them to compete with sources for the big box stores. These stores can have cheap throw-away Phals that the purchasers don't care if they can bloom them again or not. The result that makes it difficult for the orchid lovers to get quality plants that are different from anyone else's.


----------



## Elena (Apr 22, 2009)

Thought I'd post a little update, I noticed a basal keiki a few days ago. Will be interesting to see if the daughter plant does the same thing or if it'll develop regular spikes.


----------



## nikv (Apr 22, 2009)

Congratulations, Elena! I hope the keiki settles down and grows normally for you!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2009)

Did you use any keiki paste or other hormonal stimulant to generate the basal keiki?


----------



## Elena (Apr 22, 2009)

No, I kept forgetting to buy some.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh well, hopefully you didn't need any!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 22, 2009)

Congrats on the keikei Elena; that flower was a terrific color. :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2009)

Good luck with the keiki, Elena. I agree with Joanne -- that's too beautiful a blue to lose.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 23, 2009)

Great colour!!!!


----------



## Elena (May 8, 2009)

Bizarrely enough there's also a keiki coming from the crown now :crazy:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 9, 2009)

Elena said:


> Bizarrely enough there's also a keiki coming from the crown now :crazy:


That is not a good sign. I think that means the main plant is going to orchid heaven, and it's trying to make babies before it croaks.


----------

